# Mid-cycle spotting??



## mamabirdy (Jan 4, 2012)

2nd cycle postpartum (5th "baby" is 18 months old). Bled to day 7, then day 8 we had unprotected sex because it was an early dry day! I enjoyed it extremely much which is kind of unusual for me when I'm not fertile. Now I'm day 14 and had red then brown spotting on my toilet paper today. No fertile mucus yet.

I have NEVER had mid-cycle spotting/bleeding before. But I have had implantation spotting that looks exactly like this (last pregnancy it was 6 days post-conception but other babies it's closer to 10 or 12 days).

What do you think? Is it possible that I got pregnant on an early dry day? Last time I got conceived 4 days after sex...so I guess my eggs are healthy.


----------



## hanfleur (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi there!

I came across your post googling the exact same thing and was wondering what the outcome was? I have 2 year-old twins and have never had spotting before but had it on days 15 and 16 of this cycle so a bit confused!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jeanne95 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have NEVER had mid-cycle spotting/bleeding before.


----------



## Carolie29 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have NEVER had mid-cycle spotting/bleeding before.


----------



## skeemama (Nov 1, 2010)

I had never had mid cycle bleeding before this week, and then....wow....6 days of heavy bleeding. (started on CD13)

What is up with that?


----------



## JWhitlock (May 22, 2012)

I'm wondering the same thing!

I am TTC #1 and have been for 12 months now. I take Provera to induce a period otherwise I will not have one. I'm on Metformin to help with insulin resistance that goes along with the Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome I have. I am spotting a little today (cycle day 19) and I am wondering why! It's never happened before. I'm hoping I am either ovulating or having implantation bleeding but I have no clue!!


----------

